# LED Flood Lights--anyone given this a try?



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I was browsing through Home Depot online, and looking at lighting the other day and came across these bulbsAR 38 LED flood lights--they only produce 480 lumens, but with the lack of heat and only pulling 8 watts each, I could set up a fairly large array (even if it is a little pricey).
PAR 38 White LED Flood Light - FSL-PAR-38-W at The Home Depot

I wondered if anyone had tried this type of lamp, and what results were obtained.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it doesnt say that they have any kind of kelvin temp though, so not sure if they woudl be good for plants


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't understand how it can run cool to the tough either. LED's that are used for aquariums burn very hot.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

teh ones for aquarium are much bigger though


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been experimentally running some MR16 type LED's in some of the track lighting in my house. The old halogen bulbs are incredibly hot, but the LED's haven't gotten over 90F in a room temp of 78F. 

I may pick up about 4 of these and run them on an extra exoterra 18 cube I have sitting around with a "test plant" or two...

As for the Kelvin temp, I've had decent results (plant wise) with a variety of lighting (depending on the plant species). I would approximate the "white light" on my MR16 to be similar to 5500K incandescent bulbs.


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

If you are going to use 4 of them, it may be more energy efficiant to use a CFL. If using LED's, think less bulbs (preferably chips) at more watts. The chips are much hotter! Check ebay or search for "CREE E27" or "LED high E27" and you will be much happier with the lumen output at the convienece of twisting the bulb into a common fixture. Pay close attention at the angle of projection, since at close distance it may only "highlight" certain areas.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

IN2DEEP said:


> If you are going to use 4 of them, it may be more energy efficiant to use a CFL. If using LED's, think less bulbs (preferably chips) at more watts. The chips are much hotter! Check ebay or search for "CREE E27" or "LED high E27" and you will be much happier with the lumen output at the convienece of twisting the bulb into a common fixture. Pay close attention at the angle of projection, since at close distance it may only "highlight" certain areas.


Thanks for the info. 
I may have to try running both types and see what the light output and temp.'s are. I'm going to be constructing a new shelving unit for multiple tanks and would like something with lower heat output (read more tank space, less unused space between light rack and tank...).
Using T-5's and/or CFL's on current setups I have to keep 8" and 4" respectively in clearance to keep from raising tank temperatures more than can be compensated for easily by misting and fans.


----------



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

I would stay away from the LED lighting linked from HD, looks like it just uses a lot of cheap 5mm LEDs. I've been using one MR16-W5 White 5 Watt LED bulb in Cool White(6000K) over a small fish tank & it's working pretty well at growing lower light plants.
Super Bright LEDs - MR16, MR11, G4, GU10 Bulbs

If you wanted a med base screw-in lamp, the Model PAR20-W3X2.5 - 9Watt looks interesting and is available in Cool White(6000K), as well as Narrow 26 or Medium 40 degree beam patterns depending on how far away you want to place the lamp.
Super Bright LEDs - LED Spot and Flood Light Bulbs

I'm starting to see a more of the MR16 & screw-in LED lamps in the stores, but most are warm white. Hopefully more will be available at lower pricing soon.

-Rick


----------



## 2010tony (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, I agree with alifer on high power leds instead of low brightness 5mm standard leds that are too dim. But no mr16 or gu10 bulbs,because they are not able to give enough lumen output / brightness. You'd better find some par38 flood lights with cree xr-e or other brand high poer leds, 9 or 12pcs leds each bulb. That will give you a ideal output.


----------

